# coconut milk soap?



## punkflash54 (Sep 21, 2010)

i want to make a mostly coconut bar of soap. i want to use coconut milk and coconut oil anyone have any recipes?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 21, 2010)

I just made a triple coconut soap last night.  100% coconut oil, coconut milk instead of water and coconut FO.  I used a 20% lye discount to counteract the drying properties of the CO.  It came out lovely.  Doesn't get much more basic than that.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2010)

You could do a salt bar and use coconut milk for the liquid.

http://www.smftutorials.com/how-to-make-salt-soap.html


----------



## carebear (Sep 21, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I just made a triple coconut soap last night.  100% coconut oil, coconut milk instead of water and coconut FO.  I used a 20% lye discount to counteract the drying properties of the CO.  It came out lovely.  Doesn't get much more basic than that.



your superfat will be even higher from the coconut milk - does the label give you information about fat?  shouldn't be too hard to figure out, since I have to assume the fat in the milk is coconut oil (should I assume that?).

anyway, I LOVE 100% coconut oil soap with a 20% SF.  it's great after 4 week,s but after a cure of 3 months it will astound you.


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 22, 2010)

That sounds like a great recipe, I will have to give it a try.  Excuse me if this is a dumb question, but with 20% SF do you have to worry about DOS? :?:


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 22, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK.  Mathmatically challenged over here.  I figure there is approximately .85 oz of additional fat from the CM.   The recipe was only 1 pound.  How do I figure out what my superfat really is now?  How should I go about adjusting for this in the future?  Would I include the fat portion of the milk as part of my oil weight?  Or do less of a lye discount?  Thanks, for pointing this out.  I have read about milk fats changing your numbers but haven't given much thought to what it's doing to my soap or how I should adjust for it.  Help!!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 8, 2010)

After reading about 100% coconut oil, coconut milk as the liquid, and a 20% superfat, I had to try.  The soap is now curing...while I try to patiently wait!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 8, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> That sounds like a great recipe, I will have to give it a try.  Excuse me if this is a dumb question, but with 20% SF do you have to worry about DOS? :?:



I want to know too .. or do you use preservative


----------



## dubnica (Oct 8, 2010)

I was looking for coconut milk but I can't find it...where can I buy this stuff?


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 8, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I was looking for coconut milk but I can't find it...where can I buy this stuff?



I got canned coconut milk from Sun Harvest.  You could also look at the grocery store in the mexican section, just make sure it is pure coconut milk with no sugar added.  I also bought some powdered from here, but I have not tried to soap either yet. :x 

http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/categ ... egoryID=47


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 8, 2010)

In australia the coconut milk is usually in our supermarket with all the curry type stuff. I buy mine in a tin.
Not sure for the US.

I do a coconut & lime eo scrub soap with coconut milk.
I add a few tbls of dessicated coconut at light trace.
I love it.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh that sounds great....
Thank you for suggestions where to look...I was looking in bakery section.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2010)

I found canned coconut milk at Walmart in the Asian food aisle. It worked great in my soap batches.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

I got my coconut milk today   
Do I need to use fragrance with this?  Is the soap going to smell like coconut?  Can I sprinkle coconut flakes on top or can I mix some in?

Sorry for too many questions.......


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to laugh at myself now.  You probabaly think I am retarted...I just opened the can of coconut milk and to my surprise it does not smell anything like coconut.  HA!  I just never used coconut milk before.  This shows me that even after 22 years of living in this country I still learn new things every day......


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2010)

I've lived in this country all my life and I'm still learning new things every day.  :wink:  Also, I expected the milk to smell like coconut, too.   

Someone posted a pic that showed coconut on top of the soap. It was very pretty but I thought it wouldn't last long and all the coconut would go down the drain.

You could mix coconut in but I personally would save the coconut for eating. Do you want the soap to be exfoliating?


----------



## ewenique (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you know that you can make coconut milk? I haven't tried it yet, but hope to sometime.  

You can buy canned coconut milk or you can make your own.
> Unsweetened coconut flakes about 2.5 oz 
> 1 1/2 cups hot simmered water
> Cover coconut with hot water and stir.
> Let it cool down to room temp.
> Line strainer with cheese cloth,poor coconut/water into strainer, lift the cheeze cloth and squeeze out the milk.
> Use within 5 days or freeze.
> You can use a juicer also.


----------

